# Was I told the correct bloodlines??



## Bmarcantel (Sep 9, 2020)

Just got a puppy. Was told it was blue brindle/Razorback/ with watchdog. Breeders couldn’t afford to register litter so currently no papers. But I’d like to know if it’s bloodlines look accurate from Somebody more educated on the subject.. 
I’m a newbie and unsure of myself still..


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It's like $25 to register a litter. You got taken my friend. Unfortunately the pedigree is the only way to see what you have. 
Blue brindle is the color. Razorback is a hog. Watchdog is an American Bully line. So unfortunately you purchased a bull breed mix from a back yard breeder. I hope they didn't take you for too much money. Cute pup though and I think he'll make a wonderful pet for you.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Just got through typing basically the same thing in your other thread Bmarcantel. The important thing is you have each other now. Get her checked out by your vet ASAP to make sure she is healthy.

Joe


----------

